# Hollywood Action Adventure by Frederick (required for all moderators)



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2009)

As a prerequisite for moderating the forum, we're called upon on occasion to submit a demo to VI's Member Compositions section. Here's mine (its the first track in the line up):

The Great Getaway
[mp3]http://soaringmusic.com/The-Great-Getaway-ver3-w-edits-16-44.mp3[/mp3]

As always, let me know what you think, thanks.

For anybody interested, here's the break down:

Samples: 

commercial libraries:

- L.A. Scoring Strings 
- Project SAM Symphobia
- Cinesamples Hollywood Winds
- Cinesamples Harp Glissandos
- Vienna Ensemble Epic Horns
- Tonehammer Dhol
- Tonehammer Epic Toms
- Tonehammer Marching Band
- Project SAM True Strike 1
- Cinesamples Drums of War

custom:

- Brass
- Choir

reverb chain:

- UAD-2 EMT 250
- Waves IR-1 w/True Stereo Bricasti Impulses
- 2c Audio Aether algorithmic reverb


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 12, 2009)

NADA

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/FRuss.jpg


----------



## c0mp0ser (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds great! Nice work Frederick.

RiffWraith...... yuck, who uses IE??? Get firefox or safari 

Working fine here...

Mike


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 12, 2009)

Great Cue !!! 

It's pretty dangerous sounding. 

That's some collection of libraries, good stuff :0


----------



## Hal (Oct 12, 2009)

Woodwinds are back in action tracks !
the trumpets sounds great are this cutom or symphobya ?
how did u use the Baricasti ? on the final mixe or did u print some tracks ?


DOES this mean *Craig* and *Ned* will Follow  
cant wait :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for listening guys.

Hey Mike & Mike - that's some high praise coming from two J Williams-esque composers! Yeah I used quite a lot of Cinesamples stuff - love it.

@ Hal - Trumpets are custom. Symphobia was used for Low Brass stabs but beefed up a little with custom brass layered in. EMT 250 on VSL samples for early/loose reflections then sent to True Stereo IR chain. Aether was finishing verb.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 12, 2009)

I can see the player (very cool one) but there is no music in it...


----------



## Hal (Oct 12, 2009)

Hans Adamson @ Mon Oct 12 said:


> I can see the player (very cool one) but there is no music in it...



its working on my Google chrome.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 12, 2009)

No music here too. There is a wink saying: if no music, please download the last adobe... here. I did, but no music again... .


----------



## nikolas (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW Fred! This is extra cool! (And yes, I can see the player, on firefox here. Maybe all the porn has my computer up to date with flash... :D).

The woods sound incredible, indeed, as everything else, but it's been a while since I heard that lovely woods on a sampled mockup!


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 12, 2009)

works here and sounds outstanding.

listened to the rest as well=all great but loved Glitch Itch.... wow.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2009)

sounds terrific. Very detailed. Not surprised though. After Fred's amazing Miroslav Phil choral piece it's not surprising he would release something as good as this.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow thanks guys. 

To all who tried and didn't get the player working: I posted the direct link for now - don't know how long it will be there but hey I'm trying...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the new link, Frederick.

Wow, this is very cool, I love the sound!

Thanks for sharing.

Gunther


----------



## hbuus (Oct 13, 2009)

I like this, especially your use of brass.
It sounds like film music.
If I was to point at something, it would be that HWW could perhaps be a little overused here.

Henrik


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 13, 2009)

3 words for you EPIC....wait thats not 3 words but EPIC non the less 

Dan


----------



## johncarter (Oct 13, 2009)

Realllyy good...


Its amazing how in only 2 years mockups in general really improved !


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Frederick,

I'm glad you put a player up, i've been looking for something good to listen to lately! It looks real good by the way.

Unfortunately the first track isn't playing well for me with a lot of chopiness and crackles. After downloading and checking the mp3 properties, the player most likely does not support mp3's encoded from 48.000khz instead of 41.000. I've heard that some players don't like different file formats and have encountered the same in the past.

All the other tracks are playing normally and sound great!!!

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice Frederick!

Winds may be overused as mentioned above but they are effective.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent work Fred although as a few have already said, maybe those Hollywoodwinds had a just a fraction too much exposure?!

~Chris


----------



## Dan Selby (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice, Fred. I enjoyed the writing. Only thing I wasn't sure about was the syncopated low brass stabs in the final 8 bars before the end section, particularly those last two bars of that 8 - seemed to throw off the rhythm.

Loved the mix - very modern sounding. All the parts really clear, present sounding and no mud or mush. But still big and powerful.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks and especially for the feedback guys. Yeah - after a long stretch of never being able to use woodwinds to being able to effectively place them into a mix, I concede that I was just a trite enthusiastic about HW! (Is there a woodwinds anonymous class nearby?) I'll sort through it for the final though, thanks.


----------



## Niah (Oct 13, 2009)

you definitely can't get more hollywood than this

bravo Fred :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 13, 2009)

On firefox here and cannot get to play???


:(


----------



## schatzus (Oct 13, 2009)

Spectacular! Really well done...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for listening guys. And to those unable to listen, sorry for the playback problems! Theo, I took your advice and put up the same mp3 but this time its encoded for 16-bit/44kHz version on the player page as well as on the mp3 player here on VI. (Originally just created an mp3 from a 24/96 file - I guess when you export an mp3 from that it divides the 96 to 48 instead of 44). Hopefully that takes care of at least some of the issues.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL.
First, it's awesome Frederick. Great writing. Great everything. 
The Mike's have got to be chuckling as they hear this tune. But if we didn't all know HWW just dropped, we'd instead only be saying, "holy crap! the best winds in a mockup ever!" It's a ton of flourishes. But it all sounds great.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 13, 2009)

Love it Frederick. OK maybe a few too many flourishes but I totally know what you mean - it's the new girl on the block, and everyone wants to date 'her'. :wink: 

Having said that - excellent writing - really enjoyed it.


----------



## David Story (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome audio. Has that breathless adventure vibe, cinematic. The winds might need a bit of variation in the runs. The total detail is impressive, easy to hear. Thanks Frederic!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 13, 2009)

Really, really awesome, Fred! Everything about it is pro, you've got excellent ears, and amazing space, reverb. Now about those flute/piccolo runs... :lol:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! HW is the new girl for sure Rob. 

Ned, the algorithmic reverb chain seems to work until such time as things open up for Bricasti heaven. That said, UAD EMT 250, Waves IR-1 True Stereo & 2c Audio Aether really are great to work with for clean spaces.

And btw, you're next, Ned


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 13, 2009)

>8o >8o >8o 

<grumble, grumble>

OK. I suppose it's the only way for me to keep my Moderator advantages like... huh... you know... the extra... huh... :?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice Frederick!

Thematically, it definitely has this JW quality...

My only issue with the mix is that I feel that the sticks/snare (TH Marching drums?) in the first part are not in the same space as the rest of the orchestra.
Aside from that (and the ww thingy), great job!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for weighing in Patrick!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## rJames (Oct 13, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Oct 13 said:


> ...it's the new girl on the block, and everyone wants to date 'her'. :wink: .



Rob, I think you meant, "and everyone wants to 'date' her." Then again, I didn't know any of the 'girls' who grew up on your block. :D 

Frederick, nice cue but I have to agree that there is a 'little' too much WW.


----------



## paoling (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful piece Fred! 

Funny thing this homejob for moderators 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys - appreciated you taking the time to listen and comment.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 13, 2009)

Ditto what the other comments were...

Though I'd like to inject another idea, getting a bit more specific:

While I feel the piece is BIG and FRENETIC, I wasn't left with the feeling that I'd just experienced a compelling film. I would have liked to have heard it go somewhere unexpected - matching the hypothetically well written film. I feel that a different time signature could have helped with this feeling of "new/fresh/adventurous", as well giving it some forward momentum. 

Tone -- The tone of the piece is a bit ambiguous for me, and thus a little one dimensional (more layers would be great). As if it were written against seemingly cliched, cardboard cutout characters. While that sounds like a slam, I don't mean for it to be. Instead I think it makes the point visually/emotionally. Merely, I don't think it's a bad idea to have a really good sense of the STAKES you're writing to in this hypothetical situation. I'm missing the primal "drama/dilemma/stakes" from the piece. I feel as though these characters will make their "getaway" unscathed and without much of an obstacle, as if we knew they would the entire time, despite all the frenzy. Let me HEAR their obstacle, their profound desire to live through this moment that appears hopeless.

I'm suggesting taking a piece like this to the next level. I'm suggesting this because I know we here are capable of digging deeper to find the spine of the piece. I want to feel like these characters lives are in the balance, that this is life or death, that THIS is that very moment we are convinced they WILL NOT escape, but...finally...surprisingly...they do. And yet, we were so sure they would not.

That's the difference between great writing and decent writing, IMO. I feel the best action cues have this primal emotion woven through them making (forcing?) us to FEEL the struggle. That's one primary reason why JW is a master, he's great at that.

Just, I feel it's important we not get overly caught up in the flurry and forsake (overlook?) the emotion. That is, if we want to eventually score these types of films. If not, then ignore my comments. Or maybe ignore them anyway... :D

Otherwise...Nice work! o-[][]-o


----------

